
Introducing Bloaty McBloatface: a size profiler for binaries - ingve
http://blog.reverberate.org/2016/11/07/introducing-bloaty-mcbloatface.html
======
shakna
I hate the name, but the diffing capabilities are really awesome - something
I've struggled to get right in my work flow.

